# Vorrei scappare



## Ginevra65 (10 Giugno 2022)

Oggi è una di quelle giornate che vorrei proprio scappare, andare ovunque non importa dove, ma allontanarmi da tutti. 

Anche fare piccole cose per me stessa mi da un senso di soffocamento. 

Suggerimenti?


----------



## ipazia (10 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Oggi è una di quelle giornate che vorrei proprio scappare, andare ovunque non importa dove, ma allontanarmi da tutti.
> 
> Anche fare piccole cose per me stessa mi da un senso di soffocamento.
> 
> Suggerimenti?


Dipende da quello che vuoi. 

Se vuoi esplorarti, lasciati soffocare e vai a vedere dove ti porta. 
Probabilmente non è immediatamente benessere quello che sentirai...dipende dalla tua tolleranza ai tuoi stati di dolore. 

Se vuoi stare bene subito, fai fai e fai. 
Attività preferibilmente fisiche, ma che soprattutto inizino e finiscano in non più di due azioni combinate in modo da avere immediato accesso al rinforzo positivo. Se fai roba fisica, falla più intensa del solito, dovresti produrre endorfine e migliorare l'umore. 

Io di solito scelgo la prima opzione 
Rinforzo posticipato ma sollievo più duraturo.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Oggi è una di quelle giornate che vorrei proprio scappare, andare ovunque non importa dove, ma allontanarmi da tutti.
> 
> Anche fare piccole cose per me stessa mi da un senso di soffocamento.
> 
> Suggerimenti?


Scrivi.
Purtroppo quasi tutti siamo convinti di non avere abilità narrative.
Ma le abbiamo tutti. Le ambizioni letterarie sono un’altra cosa e spesso non riguardano nemmeno chi pubblica.
Fai un esercizio narrativo. Prendi un episodio che hai digerito male e scrivilo stravolgendolo. Inverti i fatti dei protagonisti o raccontalo in modo metaforico trasformando, ad esempio,  una lite in un viaggio.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2022)

Comunque il più delle volte ci si sente oppressi da responsabilità che in realtà non abbiamo, ma che ci accolliamo virtualmente per manie di controllo.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Oggi è una di quelle giornate che vorrei proprio scappare, andare ovunque non importa dove, ma allontanarmi da tutti.
> 
> Anche fare piccole cose per me stessa mi da un senso di soffocamento.
> 
> Suggerimenti?


Scappa.. prendi un paio di giorni e vai da qualche parte


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Oggi è una di quelle giornate che vorrei proprio scappare, andare ovunque non importa dove, ma allontanarmi da tutti.
> Anche fare piccole cose per me stessa mi da un senso di soffocamento.
> Suggerimenti?


quando non sai cosa fare, fai nulla e lascia che passi.
il tempo sistema tutto, fino alla prossima volta.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Giugno 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dipende da quello che vuoi.
> 
> Se vuoi esplorarti, lasciati soffocare e vai a vedere dove ti porta.
> Probabilmente non è immediatamente benessere quello che sentirai...dipende dalla tua tolleranza ai tuoi stati di dolore.
> ...


È proprio questa sensazione di soffocamento che mi opprimente. 

Dove mi sta portando alle solite considerazioni, vorrei riuscire a non sentirmi obbligata.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scrivi.
> Purtroppo quasi tutti siamo convinti di non avere abilità narrative.
> Ma le abbiamo tutti. Le ambizioni letterarie sono un’altra cosa e spesso non riguardano nemmeno chi pubblica.
> Fai un esercizio narrativo. Prendi un episodio che hai digerito male e scrivilo stravolgendolo. Inverti i fatti dei protagonisti o raccontalo in modo metaforico trasformando, ad esempio,  una lite in un viaggio.


Mi viene il nervoso a scrivere, troppe parole da rovesciare dentro un foglio. 
Troppo da dire.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mi viene il nervoso a scrivere, troppe parole da rovesciare dentro un foglio.
> Troppo da dire.


Non è nervoso. È paura delle parole. Per questo superare la paura funziona. Fa uscire parole che non sapevamo di pensare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque il più delle volte ci si sente oppressi da responsabilità che in realtà non abbiamo, ma che ci accolliamo virtualmente per manie di controllo.


Non è mania del controllo, faccio anche finta dI non vedere, ma non funziona


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non è mania del controllo, faccio anche finta dI non vedere, ma non funziona


Allora non è il tuo caso.
...ripropongo la scrittura.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è nervoso. È paura delle parole. Per questo superare la paura funziona. Fa uscire parole che non sapevamo di pensare.


Non molto tempo fa avevo partecipato a una chat di meditazione. Avevo il quaderno dove riportare l'abbondanza del giorno


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non molto tempo fa avevo partecipato a una chat di meditazione. Avevo il quaderno dove riportare l'abbondanza del giorno


Peccarittà


----------



## Reginatriste72 (10 Giugno 2022)

Se puoi scappare, fallo, allontanati da tutto e da tutti, anche solo per un giorno staccare può aiutare.  Poi non so le motivazioni che ti fanno sentire oppressa, concordo con la scrittura aiuta tanto oppure un’attività fisica, io ho trovato grande aiuto nel movimento.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Scappa.. prendi un paio di giorni e vai da qualche parte


Sento la necessità di stare sola


----------



## Carola (10 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Oggi è una di quelle giornate che vorrei proprio scappare, andare ovunque non importa dove, ma allontanarmi da tutti.
> 
> Anche fare piccole cose per me stessa mi da un senso di soffocamento.
> 
> Suggerimenti?


 Fallo !

ogni tanto stare soli fa bene


----------



## Reginatriste72 (10 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non molto tempo fa avevo partecipato a una chat di meditazione. Avevo il quaderno dove riportare l'abbondanza del giorno


Io consiglio il diario della gratitudine, ma è una cosa da fare su lungo periodo per avere giovamento nel tempo


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Fallo !
> 
> ogni tanto stare soli fa bene


Vorrei poterlo fare


----------



## Carola (10 Giugno 2022)

Una camminata nel verde ?
A me rilassa sempre tanto


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io consiglio il diario della gratitudine, ma è una cosa da fare su lungo periodo per avere giovamento nel tempo


Era simile


----------



## oriente70 (10 Giugno 2022)

Scarpe comode , pantaloncini, maglietta , e vai di buon passo... e


----------



## spleen (10 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sento la necessità di stare sola


Non hai il mare o un lago sulle cui sponde fare un passeggiata? Se ti capita fallo, a me rilassa, mi reinserisce nella vita...


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> quando non sai cosa fare, fai nulla e lascia che passi.
> il tempo sistema tutto, fino alla prossima volta.


Come accade da sempre


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Giugno 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Non hai il mare o un lago sulle cui sponde fare un passeggiata? Se ti capita fallo, a me rilassa, mi reinserisce nella vita...


Un parco, non è proprio la stessa cosa. 
Quando cammino al mare mi distende


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io consiglio il diario della gratitudine, ma è una cosa da fare su lungo periodo per avere giovamento nel tempo


Leggo su fb persone che fanno l’esercizio di scrivere ogni giorno tre cose buone accadute.
Capisco la ratio della prescrizione. Ma a me fa venire voglia di prenderle a sberle, così poi la cosa buona è che smetto.
Intendi qualcosa di simile?
A me fa pensare a una esaltazione dell’egocentrismo, come se ognuno avesse diritto alla felicità.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Un parco, non è proprio la stessa cosa.
> Quando cammino al mare mi distende


Il mare rilascia iodio che stimola il metabolismo. Rasserena chi è lievemente depresso, eccita e innervosisce chi è già teso.
Quindi il tuo malessere è di genere malinconico. Con questo caldo funziona un parco?


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggo su fb persone che fanno l’esercizio di scrivere ogni giorno tre cose buone accadute.
> Capisco la ratio della prescrizione. Ma a me fa venire voglia di prenderle a sberle, così poi la cosa buona è che smetto.
> Intendi qualcosa di simile?
> A me fa pensare a una esaltazione dell’egocentrismo, come se ognuno avesse diritto alla felicità.


Ecco oggi 3 cose buone sarebbe complicato scriverle


----------



## Reginatriste72 (10 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggo su fb persone che fanno l’esercizio di scrivere ogni giorno tre cose buone accadute.
> Capisco la ratio della prescrizione. Ma a me fa venire voglia di prenderle a sberle, così poi la cosa buona è che smetto.
> Intendi qualcosa di simile?
> A me fa pensare a una esaltazione dell’egocentrismo, come se ognuno avesse diritto alla felicità.


Si qualcosa di simile, io lo faccio un po’ più strutturato. Non è egocentrismo, tutti abbiamo diritto alla felicità o comunque qualcosa di buono ci succede ogni giorno e spesso lo diamo per scontato. Poi è una cosa personale non da condividere sui social. Ma è comunque un esercizio utile perché non si deve scrivere sempre le stesse cose a me era stato consigliato in un percorso di crescita personale e mi è stato di aiuto per ritrovare il mio equilibrio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mare rilascia iodio che stimola il metabolismo. Rasserena chi è lievemente depresso, eccita e innervosisce chi è già teso.
> Quindi il tuo malessere è di genere malinconico. Con questo caldo funziona un parco?


Non molto, so già che mi incazzero con le zanzare


----------



## Reginatriste72 (10 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ecco oggi 3 cose buone sarebbe complicato scriverle


Inizia con una


----------



## Reginatriste72 (10 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Un parco, non è proprio la stessa cosa.
> Quando cammino al mare mi distende


Anche io adoro le passeggiate al mare, ma quando non è possibile puoi optare per il lago oppure la campagna.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Anche io adoro le passeggiate al mare, ma quando non è possibile puoi optare per il lago oppure la campagna.


La campagna contro tutta quella terra non mi entusiasma


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Si qualcosa di simile, io lo faccio un po’ più strutturato. Non è egocentrismo, tutti abbiamo diritto alla felicità o comunque qualcosa di buono ci succede ogni giorno e spesso lo diamo per scontato. Poi è una cosa personale non da condividere sui social. Ma è comunque un esercizio utile perché non si deve scrivere sempre le stesse cose a me era stato consigliato in un percorso di crescita personale e mi è stato di aiuto per ritrovare il mio equilibrio.


Per me lo sforzo per trovare cose buone avvalora che siamo in una valle di dolore.
Ma ...davvero?
Davvero dobbiamo trovare gioia nel fatto che un figlio ha preso un bel voto (è una delle cose che ho letto) e non nel fatto di averlo il figlio? Il figlio è un mezzo per ottenere gratificazioni?
La condivisione sui social può essere un modo per crearsi un impegno o per essere di ispirazione o altro. Io non critico questa esposizione e nemmeno intervengo o faccio polemiche. Mi sembra una strada sbagliata perché con finalità sbagliate e con metodo sbagliato.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sento la necessità di stare sola


Appunto …stai sola 
Capita anche a me e mi allontano 
Ora ho imparato ad allontanarmi restando e sto bene


----------



## Gattaro42 (10 Giugno 2022)

Boxe o bicicletta (ma anche insieme per prepararti al triathlon) così ti sfoghi, ti stanchi e dopo la doccia crolli rilassata


----------



## ipazia (10 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È proprio questa sensazione di soffocamento che mi opprimente.
> 
> Dove mi sta portando alle *solite considerazioni*, vorrei riuscire a non sentirmi obbligata.


Senti...il mio punto di vista riguardo a queste cose è...andarci dentro. Starci dentro e viversi il disagio.
Allenandosi a sentirlo.

E' roba tua. Sono pensieri che, deduco dal grassetto, si ripresentano periodicamente.
Questo significa che ad ora nei fatti concreti non hai potuto farci niente.
Riguardano situazioni che non puoi o non vuoi modificare. E che ti pesano addosso.

Probabilmente per un po' riesci a deviarti ma i pensieri ricorrenti...sono fatti così. Ricorrono.

Quindi più ti alleni a sentire, meno il sentire fa male.

Più rifiuti il pensiero, più tenti di sfuggirlo, di spostarlo, più il pensiero radica e invade.

I pensieri opprimenti...io ho imparato che una buona strategia è lasciarsi attraversare e lasciar andare.


Il sottolineato è un loop.

Se "vorresti" significa che non è.
Se affermi "non" significa che è.
Il riuscire rischia di divenire un covo di giudizi sulla tua adeguatezza.

Parti da quello che è.
I problemi hanno soluzioni.
I fatti non possono che essere accettati.

Se questo è un problema, valuta le opzioni.
Se è un fatto...allenati.

Il corpo è un ottimo alleato...fare fatica, sudare, fa produrre endorfine.
Le endorfine migliorano l'umore e relativizzano.

Io, quando riuscivo, combattevo.
Mi faceva riatterrare nel mio corpo, nella realtà e uscire dalla testa.

Adesso che non posso più combattere...sparare è una buona cosa, per ora.


----------



## ipazia (10 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Si qualcosa di simile, io lo faccio un po’ più strutturato. Non è egocentrismo, tutti abbiamo diritto alla felicità o comunque qualcosa di buono ci succede ogni giorno e spesso lo diamo per scontato. Poi è una cosa personale non da condividere sui social. Ma è comunque un esercizio utile perché non si deve scrivere sempre le stesse cose a me era stato consigliato in un percorso di crescita personale e mi è stato di aiuto per ritrovare il mio equilibrio.


Ci avevo provato pure io, anni fa...la sensazione che ne avevo ricavato era stata quella di star prendendomi per il culo.
Mi aveva fatto incazzare, ma proprio tanto tanto.

Risaliva una rabbia profonda e cattiva. E insieme il desiderio di fare male, distruggere, far terra bruciata di tutto e tutti.
Con il piacere di sentirmi potente a quelle condizioni.

Avevo bruciato il quaderno. Con estremo piacere.

Le cose buone, non sono alternative a quelle dolorose...esistono entrambe.
Le une profondamente necessarie alle altre.

Senza dolore non c'è piacere, senza piacere non c'è dolore.
Come senza Vita non c'è Morte e senza Morte non c'è Vita.

Ho imparato che il dolore è solo una percezione...ha lo stesso valore del piacere. Non gliene fotteva un cazzo di quanto buona fosse stata la giornata, per dire. 
Ho imparato che vale la pena di sentire entrambi.
Non combattere.


Poi ognuno ha i suoi metodi...credo dipenda anche molto dal vissuto da cui si proviene.
I miei vissuti, proprio non riuscivo a bilanciarli con il "rovescio della medaglia".

Urlavano a gran voce la loro esistenza e il bisogno di esser affermati.
Si sono quietati quando ho smesso di ignorarli e rifiutarli.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Appunto …stai sola
> Capita anche a me e mi allontano
> Ora ho imparato ad allontanarmi restando e sto bene


Devo ancora capire come su fa


----------



## Lostris (10 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mare rilascia iodio che stimola il metabolismo.


Eccola dove sta la fregatura.
E io che pensavo di avere le ossa grosse.

Preparo la valigia.


----------



## ologramma (10 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Un parco, non è proprio la stessa cosa.
> Quando cammino al mare mi distende


Oggi vicino al mare fatti quasi dodici km ,oltre che disteso ora nel letto mi sento stanco ma beato


----------



## Koala (10 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Appunto …stai sola
> Capita anche a me e mi allontano
> *Ora ho imparato ad allontanarmi restando e sto bene*


Volevo scriverlo io… è l’unico modo che ho per “sopravvivere” a certe situazioni…


----------



## Reginatriste72 (10 Giugno 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ci avevo provato pure io, anni fa...la sensazione che ne avevo ricavato era stata quella di star prendendomi per il culo.
> Mi aveva fatto incazzare, ma proprio tanto tanto.
> 
> Risaliva una rabbia profonda e cattiva. E insieme il desiderio di fare male, distruggere, far terra bruciata di tutto e tutti.
> ...


Non è che con la gratitudine non si accetta il dolore, assolutamente tanto che io non faccio il classico diario della gratitudine ma un diario con obiettivi, tempo per me, cose che posso migliorare, ecc e’ un po’ più strutturato a me ha aiutato tanto insieme all’attività fisica.
Poi non va bene per tutti è ovvio, ognuno ha il suo vissuto. Il mio è stato doloroso per tanti anni a causa malattia di una persona a me molto vicina, ma non vado nel dettaglio e ricostruire il mio equilibrio non è stato facile ma sono sulla buona strada. 
I pensieri sono solo pensieri, vanno attraversati e non è certo evitandoli che si sta meglio su questo sono d’accordo.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Devo ancora capire come su fa


Con un po’ di sano egoismo


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Volevo scriverlo io… è l’unico modo che ho per “sopravvivere” a certe situazioni…


Il passo successivo è vivere invece che sopravvivere …e direi che ce l’ho quasi fatta


----------



## Koala (10 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il passo successivo è vivere invece che sopravvivere …e direi che ce l’ho quasi fatta


Sto imparando… non è facile…


----------



## lolapal (10 Giugno 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Senti...il mio punto di vista riguardo a queste cose è...andarci dentro. Starci dentro e viversi il disagio.
> Allenandosi a sentirlo.
> 
> [...]
> ...


Sono d'accordo: i loop nella testa vanno ascoltati bene, per poterli smantellare... Seneca diceva che da se stessi non si può scappare... È utile affrontarsi, affrontare anche i pensieri negativi...

Idem riguardo le endorfine: oltre all'attività fisica, utilissima, può aiutare ascoltare musica che ci piace e mangiare mandorle...

@ipazia, riguardo al grassetto: mi devo preoccupare?


----------



## Vera (10 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Oggi è una di quelle giornate che vorrei proprio scappare, andare ovunque non importa dove, ma allontanarmi da tutti.
> 
> Anche fare piccole cose per me stessa mi da un senso di soffocamento.
> 
> Suggerimenti?


Prendi la macchina e vai. A me ha fatto sempre bene.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Sto imparando… non è facile…


Ci ho messo anni


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Con un po’ di sano egoismo


Già


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Giugno 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Senti...il mio punto di vista riguardo a queste cose è...andarci dentro. Starci dentro e viversi il disagio.
> Allenandosi a sentirlo.
> 
> E' roba tua. Sono pensieri che, deduco dal grassetto, si ripresentano periodicamente.
> ...


Alla fine sono uscita a camminare per un'ora e mezza, col caldo non c'era nessuno. Sono riuscita almeno a scaricare la tensione. 
Alla fine posso fare poco per risolvere alcune cose.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Alla fine sono uscita a camminare per un'ora e mezza, col caldo non c'era nessuno. Sono riuscita almeno a scaricare la tensione.
> Alla fine posso fare poco per risolvere alcune cose.


Puoi o vuoi?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Alla fine sono uscita a camminare per un'ora e mezza, col caldo non c'era nessuno. Sono riuscita almeno a scaricare la tensione.
> Alla fine posso fare poco per risolvere alcune cose.


Hai fatto analisi di recente?
A volte ci sono problemi fisici che fanno vedere in modo irrisolvibile cose accettabili (non in questo senso 🪓)


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Puoi o vuoi?


Posso, non dipende solo da me


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai fatto analisi di recente?
> A volte ci sono problemi fisici che fanno vedere in modo irrisolvibile cose accettabili (non in questo senso 🪓)


No, sono 3 anni che non li faccio.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No, sono 3 anni che non li faccio.


Prova a farle. Ad esempio sono diffusi disturbi tiroidei non diagnosticati. Chiedi di aggiungere l’esame specifico, spesso non lo aggiungono.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Posso, non dipende solo da me


Invece sì dipende da noi Soprattutto ora che i figli sono grandi


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Invece sì dipende da noi Soprattutto ora che i figli sono grandi


Guarda uno dei problemi è legato proprio a uno dei figli grandi.


----------



## oriente70 (11 Giugno 2022)




----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Guarda uno dei problemi è legato proprio a uno dei figli grandi.


Mi spiace


----------



## Foglia (11 Giugno 2022)

Mi dispiace: scappare non si può, soprattutto quando in mezzo c'è un problema che riguarda un figlio. Comunque a me a volte serve prendermi una pausa, anche breve. Un 2-3 ore in giro in bici a stancarmi, una bella doccia al rientro, e magari una buona cena e un bicchiere di buon rosso. Non cancella il problema, ma il tutto mi rasserena  . Trovo anche utile abbinare il giro a una sosta in uno dei posti che conosco, dove posso sedermi su un prato senza avere quarantamila persone intorno.  E lasciar vagare il pensiero dove va. Quando sento che sono riuscita a non pensare a niente, sono pronta per il rientro.
Non sono miracoli, ma prova


----------



## Skorpio (11 Giugno 2022)

Mi dispiace molto


----------



## Lara3 (14 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sento la necessità di stare sola


Devi capire il perché di questo stato… magari lo sai e non ti va di condividere .
Allontana il motivo del malessere.


----------



## Lara3 (14 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Guarda uno dei problemi è legato proprio a uno dei figli grandi.


Ah…
Stargli vicino, insieme si possono risolvere i problemi, scappando no.
E parlate. Molto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Giugno 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ah…
> Stargli vicino, insieme si possono risolvere i problemi, scappando no.
> E parlate. Molto.


è quello che faccio, ma dentro mi viene voglia di scappare . Non è che si sopporta tutto con piacere.
Ad una certa ,quando si accumulano una serie di eventi succede di non sopportare più carichi


----------



## Lara3 (14 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è quello che faccio, ma dentro mi viene voglia di scappare . Non è che si sopporta tutto con piacere.
> Ad una certa ,quando si accumulano una serie di eventi succede di non sopportare più carichi


Pensando oggettivamente… è risolvibile ?
Dipende da chi ?


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Giugno 2022)

Tutte le volte che leggo il titolo, leggo “vorrei scopare”. Poi rinsavisco.


----------



## Etta (20 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tutte le volte che leggo il titolo, leggo “vorrei scopare”. Poi rinsavisco.


Magari vuole scappare scopando. O scopare scappando.


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Magari vuole scappare scopando. O scopare scappando.


Meglio non indagare….


----------

